# Dish 721/SW34 - Error: 020 - Smart card is not valid



## salman121

I just got my Dish 721. I was previously using 510 and 311. I replaced 510 with 721. I have 2 dish 500 and supposed to be getting 61.5, 110 and 119 signals. First I was just getting 110 and 119 when I ran the check switch on 721, but later I started getting all but when I click done, I get 2-3 error messages like error # 616, # 622, # 613. At the end, I get "Error # 020 - The smart card currently inserted is not valid for use with this receiver".

Tried several things like taking the card out and putting it back in, but it did not help. Aslo unplugged the dish cables from the back, run the check switch, but at the end I get the same smart card error message. Another thing is it re-starts like 5 times before it goes to "Point dish" screen. It doesn't even goto Menu. It gives three other error messages,# 616, # 622, # 613 before giving error # 020. Then there is no "OK" option, and you have to either shut down the system completely or take the card out to bring back to the "Point dish" screen. Any help will be appreciate.
Thank you,
Salman


----------



## salman121

Current SW version is L054HABD-N. Not sure if this is the lates software. Can I update the SW any other way than going to the menu?


----------



## SimpleSimon

Could you please give error messages for the error numbers you mention (unfortunately there is no database of message numbers - I wish there was!).

I don't remember the current S/W version, but I'm sure it's much higher than L054.

You do not tell us what your LNBF/Switch configuration is, but I would recommend stripping it down to the bare minimum. If you have a Twin or Quad LNBF, just the 2 feeds from 110/119 - one to each tuner on the 721. If you have a pair of Duals, then just hook up 110 (I think that's right - if no joy, switch to 119 - anyone out there got the definite skinny on where the software can be found?).


----------



## steveo70

Unplug and plug the receiver's power cord. Do not turn it on. Make sure you have the satellite cable attached ,card in, leave it alone for awhile about 15 to 20 minutes or longer. the software should update itself. All the problems could be that the software is too old.


----------



## swlauren

steveo70 said:


> Unplug and plug the receiver's power cord. Do not turn it on. Make sure you have the satellite cable attached ,card in, leave it alone for awhile about 15 to 20 minutes or longer. the software should update itself. All the problems could be that the software is too old.


Steve-
Is that the basic way to upgrade software on all the Dish receivers?? When the are upgrading is the power light flashing?? I have a 508, 510, 811 and 311
Thanks
steve


----------



## salman121

It's Error # 020
The message is "The smart card currently inserted is not valid for use with this receiver".

Beside this there are few other error messages menioned in my first (top) thread. Thank you everybody for tips.

I have tried unplug & plug back in. I will try connecting directly (without the switch.

Single LNB is directed towards 61.5 and has one cable coming out of it. Dual LNB has 2 cables coming out and directed towards 110 and 119.

Thanks again!!


----------



## cclement

My 721 currently has SW version L171, which I belive is the most current. So you have some downloading to do.


----------



## Bill R

salman121 said:


> It's Error # 020
> The message is "The smart card currently inserted is not valid for use with this receiver".


Give DISH a call. It looks like the smart card is bad or not set up properly for use with that receiver.


----------



## Slordak

Where did you get your 721? Did someone do the old deal where they remove the card that's in there and put a different card in its place? If so, you'll definitely have to call Dish to explain the situation and see what they have to say.


----------



## larrystotler

Ok, you have a DP34, but what is it connected to? 721s have major issues taking the initial download when connected to a DP Quad. Don't know if having a DP34 helps, but that could be a problem. Also, most recievers do a software update when turned off and the without my permission is checked in the menus. I had to do the inital D/L with my 721 when it was turned off. And yes, the light does blink when this is happeneing. I would give the 721 at least 1 hour, and if you can plug it straight into the 119, better. As for the samrt card not being valid, has it actually been authorized by dish and is it active on your account? If so, and if it is still on the initial s/w, that could be a problem since it hasn't d/l'd yet. good luck.


----------



## SoonerDude

I had the same problem yesterday, after downloading the latest software version, I still got the error 020 "The smart card currently inserted is not valid for use with this receiver". After 2.5 hours of talking to 3 different Tech Support people at Dish, they determined the access card reader was bad and are sending me a replacement 721.


----------



## larrystotler

Interesting. Was this a newly aquired 721? And what s/w was on it before the d/l? Sounds like a cop out if they said the reader was bad.


----------



## steveo70

swlauren said:


> Steve-
> Is that the basic way to upgrade software on all the Dish receivers?? When the are upgrading is the power light flashing?? I have a 508, 510, 811 and 311
> Thanks
> steve


Yes. All receivers will upgrade when turned off. I believe the newer receivers will not only flash but if by chance you turn on the receiver while its dowloading you will receive a message that the receiver is updating the firmware. My 501 did, My 721 just flashed. My 7100 no light came on.


----------



## salman121

I have been on phone with Dishnetwork for almost 10-12 hours (with different techs) and they still have not figured it out. I was just wondering what kind of card should this receiver have? or come with it 'cos I am suspecting that I was tricked by the seller.

Thank you,


----------



## steveo70

That depends. Older units will come with a blue card and newer or refurbished units will come with a yellow card. Even if this didn't come with the original card the techs should be able to fix it over the phone. I had an issue when I bought a used receiver that didn't have its original card. Luckliy the card didn't have a balance and they were able to get it working.


----------



## Bill R

salman121 said:


> I have been on phone with Dishnetwork for almost 10-12 hours (with different techs) and they still have not figured it out.
> Thank you,


Have you really spent 10-12 HOURS on the phone with DISH? Is really hard to believe that you could spend THAT much time on one problem. There is only so much that a tech could do (or have you do) and it would not take longer than an hour. I would think that after trying everything that they could (and couldn't fix it) that they would offer to replace the receiver.


----------



## salman121

First of all, thank you everybody foe giving me tips on this issue. Here are the updates:

Last night, I turned off the receiver (721) but left it connected to cable & electricity. Software got updated to L172. Then it seemed like working. I was able to run the test switch and it showed all 3 satellites but it was showing only 1 dishnetwork channel (info channel). I thought it may be needed to activated by DishNetwork. Called DishNetwork, they did something and now I am getting the "020" error message again. It keeps flashing every few seconds. Ran test switch again, reset it, unplugged/Plugged again, no results. They said they will send me a replacement receiver but it will be refurbished. My consern is that I paid for a new receiver and why should I settle for refurbished receiver. Are there any suggestions at this point in order to get this receiver to work or just get a replacement.
Thanks again!!
Salman


----------



## SimpleSimon

I suggest you email [email protected] and tell them you want a new receiver to replace your bad new receiver - assuming you bought the receiver directly from Dish, they should do it.


----------



## larrystotler

I agree with Simon, but I would get a supervisor on the phone. IF you bought it new from dish or a dealer, and it is not working, and you had yet to actually use it, then they need to replace it with a new unit or refund your money. ONly if you had actually gotten some use out of it can they replace it with a refurb. Threathen to disconnect if it comes down to it, and they will probably obligue.


----------



## astrotrf

FWIW, I had _exactly_ this problem with my 721 perhaps a year ago. After running happily for the year or so since I'd purchased it new direct from EchoStar, I came home one night, turned the machine on, and it suddenly hated the smart card.

Fortunately, I had an old 4000 receiver laying around, so the CSR had me put that unit's smart card in the 721. After re-authorizing through the satellite, everything was back to normal.

Terry


----------



## Bob Haller

Last I checked E will only replace a brand new box with another brand new box if the first one died within 24 hours...

Of course reports indicate E is out of brand new 721s So there may not be one available at all..


----------

